

Ask HN: Best economy VPS hosting in Europe? - jjossarin

Hi,
I am looking for a economic VPS hosting plan to try and test some of my applications for sometime. Maybe after I start to generate some revenue or become sure of my priority apps, I would consider a little higher-end options. I have never bought a VPS plan before. My requirements are: run most standard servers like web, mail, FTP, SSH, DNS and apps like Wiki, mailing list, and other custom servers in python and java. Some of these Java/Python servers would be running for a long time (weeks). How much RAM, CPU etc on a VPS do you recommend?<p>I found out that VPS hosting in Europe is considerably cheaper than in the US- is it also worth going for? Some of them don't have very good English-language support, but I might be able to deal with it, given that I am convinced about the advantages (and terms and conditions :)<p>I have seen some comparision here [http://meshfields.de/host-europe-godaddy-hetzner-rackspace/] but still feel that I don't have enough information to decide. Please help me choose from among these (most of these have ~10 euro per month plans):<p>* 1 and 1<p>* hosteurope.de<p>* hetzner.de<p>* server4you.de<p>* strato.de<p>* serverloft
======
fijter
For a decent English VPS: Linode.com. My personal preference: xlshosting.com,
it's Dutch, but you get great value for your money (2-Core 1024 MB VPS for
€20,- a month), very good support and a fast connection.

I've got both a Linode node and a XLS VPS, Linode has a nice DNS manager, but
the price, service and speed of XLS is better in my situation. (note: I'm
located in The Netherlands, so comparing speed isn't all that fair ;)).

------
tshtf
Check out lowendbox.com for some inexpensive VPS ideas, or try Linode or the
free EC2 tier if you need something more reliable.

